# Unterschied zwischen 1920x1080 und 1920x1200



## PCSpieler500 (7. März 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich wollte meinen 1920x1080 Flatron von LG (W2243t) in Rente schicken und den LG 24EB23PY anschaffen. Dieser hat allerdings eine Auflösung von 1920x1200. Könnte ich da bei Spielen (ich spiele v.a. Strategie- und Aufbauspiele) irgendwelche Skalierungsprobleme o.Ä. bekommen? Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob die höhere Auflösung meiner Grafikkarte (GTX 770) und meinem Prozessor spürbar mehr abverlangt, sodass ich etwa im neusten Total War nicht mehr auf Ultra spielen kann? Vielen Dank für Euren fachmännischen Rat im Voraus.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. März 2014)

1200p ist 16:10 während das gewohnte 1080p ganz normal 16:9 sind.
Du hast also oben und unten mehr Raum.
Ich habe einen 16:10 Monitor mit 1440x900 und bisher lief eigentlich jedes Spiel nativ in der Auflösung, sogar etwas ältere.
Das einzige, dass das nicht mitmacht ist bei mir AC4 Black Flag. Obwohl ich 1440x900 auswählen kann hat das Spiel oben und unten schwarze Ränder. Ist wohl nur auf 16:9 ausgelegt.
Und durch die paar mehr Pixel wird deine Graka auch nicht einbrechen. Sind vielleicht 3 oder 4 FPS weniger.


----------



## DOcean (7. März 2014)

wird kaum was ausmachen, wird auch wenige Spiele geben die das nicht unterstützen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. März 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> wird kaum was ausmachen, wird auch wenige Spiele geben die das nicht unterstützen


 
Naja "kaum" ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. In diesem Fall wird die Grafikkarte gute 11% mehr Pixel berechnen müssen. Das sind schon ein paar FPS weniger.


----------



## PunkButcher (7. März 2014)

Probleme mit Spielen sind eher die Ausnahme (ich habe auch einen mit 1200p), dafür hat man beim Arbeiten mehr Platz und bei den meisten Videoplayern - auch Youtube - liegen die Bedienflächen unterhalb vom Bild, was ich auch sehr schätze. Dass eine höhere Auflösung mehr Leistung verlangt ist normal, aber man sieht dafür ja auch mehr Pixel und ein Zehntel weniger an den FPS sollte es auch nicht rausreißen.


----------



## madmidi (7. März 2014)

Ich habe seit knapp 8 Jahren einen 24" Dell mit 16:10.
Jetzt brauche ich auch bald einen neuen.
Und ich würde mir niemals einen 16:9 Monitor kaufen.
1920x1200 ist perfekt, keine Benchmark-Unterschiede zu 16:9 und ich habe noch NIEMALS ein Spiel gesehen, wo man 1920x1200 nicht nativ einstellen konnte.
Das liegt auch daran, dass die ersten 24zöller praktisch alle 16:10 waren, 16:9 kam dann später als Modeerscheinung dazu und dominiert jetzt.
Ich spiele wahnsinnig viel, aber dafür braucht man natürlich kein 16:10.
16:10 ist einfach viel besser für das Arbeiten am Desktop, Darstellung von Word-Seiten und Internet usw...
Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Gruss, Andi


----------



## PunkButcher (7. März 2014)

madmidi schrieb:


> ... ich habe noch NIEMALS ein Spiel gesehen, wo man 1920x1200 nicht nativ einstellen konnte...


Du hast noch nie Plants VS Zombies gespielt? 

Da fällt mir ein, viele Serien wie South Park und die Simpsons laufen (bzw liefen die meiste Zeit) in 4:3, da wird von einem 16:10 deutlich mehr Fläche genutzt als bie einem 16:9. Das ist auch noch ein netter Nebeneffekt.


----------



## PCSpieler500 (7. März 2014)

Vielen dank schon mal für die vielen Antworten. Gut 10% Leistungseinbruch sind für mich schon bedenklich. Außerdem wollte ich mir evtl. ausgerechnet AC Black Flag kaufen. Könnt Ihr mir einen guten 23-24 Zoll-Monitor (hoher Kontrast, satte Farben) mit einer 1920x1080 Auflösung empfehlen (max. 230 EUR)?

PS: Brauche den Bildschirm ausschließlich für Spiele und nicht für TV oder Office-Anwendungen.


----------



## PunkButcher (7. März 2014)

PCSpieler500 schrieb:


> ...Gut 10% Leistungseinbruch sind für mich schon bedenklich...


FPS Vergleich mit 10% FPS Verlust:
 60 -> 54 (beides flüssig)
oder 
30 -> 27 (beides stockend)

jeweils im GPU-Limit... ich glaube, dass es das bisschen Auflösung nicht rausreißt. Kommt halt auch drauf an, was du sonst an AA etc nutzen willst.


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. März 2014)

PCSpieler500 schrieb:


> Vielen dank schon mal für die vielen Antworten. Gut 10% Leistungseinbruch sind für mich schon bedenklich. Außerdem wollte ich mir evtl. ausgerechnet AC Black Flag kaufen. Könnt Ihr mir einen guten 23-24 Zoll-Monitor (hoher Kontrast, satte Farben) mit einer 1920x1080 Auflösung empfehlen (max. 230 EUR)?



Der ist top:
http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html


----------

